# Duck Stock Uses



## inchrisin (Jan 8, 2015)

I recently make a duck recipe and I had the rest left over to make stock.  I made about 2 quarts of duck stock and I'm not really sure what to do with it.  It's got a great flavor with a little ginger and orange to it already.  Any ideas of what to use this in?  I'm thinking it would work really well a corned beef recipe or something pretty heavy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2015)

Ooh, duck barley soup!  Maybe reduce it a bit and use in an Asian stir fried dish.  A pork stew.

Sounds yummy, whatever you might use it in.  You can freeze some.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm interested to hear the responses too Inch, and those are good ones Dawg.

I still have that frozen duck with great responses on how to cook it and when I take the plunge (pun intended) to cook it, I'll be looking for uses for duck stock too.

I wouldn't use it with corned beef though.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 9, 2015)

inchrisin said:


> I recently make a duck recipe and I had the rest left over to make stock. I made about 2 quarts of duck stock and I'm not really sure what to do with it. It's got a great flavor with a little ginger and orange to it already. Any ideas of what to use this in? I'm thinking it would work really well a corned beef recipe or something pretty heavy.


(With apologies to the Marx Brothers) Duck soup. You could use it in any dish that needs stock if you are anxious to use it up quickly.

Cassoulet, casseroles or reduce it to a demi-glace and freeze in small quantities for use when making sauces for duck or to liven up a mass-produced chicken which is a bit tasteless.

Could you can it for future use? (I'm not into the technicalities of canning so don't know if it would be safe to can stock.)


----------



## inchrisin (Jan 11, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I'm interested to hear the responses too Inch, and those are good ones Dawg.
> 
> I still have that frozen duck with great responses on how to cook it and when I take the plunge (pun intended) to cook it, I'll be looking for uses for duck stock too.
> 
> I wouldn't use it with corned beef though.



I made a duck rillette.  It came out amazing with some smoked cheeses to share over Christmas.  I'll admit it was enough to have us push our Holiday meal back until the 26th.  This stuff is dynamite and it's very filling.   

Food Wishes Video Recipes: Duck Rillettes – It Only Tastes Like Duck Butter with Extra Butter


----------



## inchrisin (Jan 11, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Ooh, duck barley soup!  Maybe reduce it a bit and use in an Asian stir fried dish.  A pork stew.
> 
> Sounds yummy, whatever you might use it in.  You can freeze some.



I've already got the stock in the freezer and hope to use it up in the next month or so.  

I was thinking of Asian noodles, but I'm not sure where to take that.  The stock could be cooked down into more of a sauce.  I'd sub some chicken breast or pork, I think.  Maybe some pad thai noodles and fresh veggies.

I've already used all of the reserved duck fat for hashbrowns


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 11, 2015)

If you have some duck confit then risotto is really nice with duck stock.  

Or soup.  Love duck soup.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2015)

inchrisin said:


> I made a duck rillette.  It came out amazing with some smoked cheeses to share over Christmas.  I'll admit it was enough to have us push our Holiday meal back until the 26th.  This stuff is dynamite and it's very filling.
> 
> Food Wishes Video Recipes: Duck Rillettes – It Only Tastes Like Duck Butter with Extra Butter



Oh that's an *incredable *video inch! I love chef John. Good to hear it was really delicious. There may be another duck in my future.


----------

